#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-13
 * gmb -> lunching after  wasted morning
<danilos> gmb, that's the spirit, start drinking Monday morning!
<gmb> :)
<danilos> bac, benji, gmb: I suppose we could rotate at taking the lead in the calls to keep it quicker, so I'll start today :)
<danilos> bac, benji, gmb: with that in mind, skype in 4 mins
<gmb> Works for me.
<bac> danilos: ack
<gmb> I'll take tomorrow since it's my OCR day.
<danilos> bac, hum, I don't have you in my contacts, what's your skype ID?
<gmb> Trying to remember to be responsive to others works better if I do it all on the same day.
<bac> danilos: brad.crittenden
<danilos> bac, cool, thanks
<bac> benji: gary didn't check in his fix for the argparse dependency.  do you know what needs to be done?  i just added a line to buildout.cfg but buildout silently ignored me
<benji> bac: you need to add it to install_requires (sp?) in setup.py and a version number in buildout.cfg; after that running bin/buildout should download and install it
<bac> benji: ok, i missed the setup.py part
<bac> benji: why are there so many things in buildout.cfg that aren't in install_requires?
<benji> bac: they're dependencies of the dependencies
<bac> ah
<bac> benji: i did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/625842/ and ran bin/buildout.  it did nothing.  ?
 * benji looks
<benji> bac: it might be because it's already installed
<bac> nah
<benji> you may want to build a clean, non-system python and use that with this project, that way no non-buildout-specified packages will gum things up
<bac> maybe i'll try a different version and see if that forces an install by buildout
<bac> hey, that worked
<benji> I suspect the other version was the one already installed.
<danilos> bac, btw, you have claimed (I suppose on Friday) https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-772754-other-subscribers-activity/+merge/64180, should we reassign it to launchpad-reviewers again?
<bac> danilos: yes.
<danilos> bac, cool, done, thanks
<bac> danilos: how'd you do that?
<danilos> bac, I clicked on the nice little edit icon next to your name and... you can guess from there :)
<bac> cool.  didn't remember you could do that
<danilos> heh, did somebody do the colourful (alternating colours) rearrangement of the cards in the "Landing" lane?
<danilos> maybe it's just leankitkanban going crazy, I was trying to group related cards together
 * danilos out, tty all tomorrow
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-14
<danilos> gmb, hey, good morning :) are you perhaps an OCR today? because if you are, I need one :P
<gmb> danilos: Morning. I am indeed OCR today. Send me a link and I'll take a look when I've woken up a bit.
<danilos> gmb, https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-772754-other-subscribers-activity/+merge/64180 (and thanks, I have at least another one for you if you feel like getting some more later :)
<gmb> Righto. I'm sure I'll be up for taking a look at that too. First, coffee.
<danilos> gmb, enjoy it
<gmb> :)
 * danilos steps out for some food
<gmb> benji, bac, danilos: Call in 5
<danilos> ack-quack
<bac> oink
<bac> it's going to be a 3 way tie?
<bac> so do you hear me ok via these skype calls?  i had someone complain last week that they couldn't understand me using the same headset.
<benji> bac: you sound fine
<bac> thanks benji.
<bac> gah, skype call spam!  how annoying.
 * benji reboots one more time in the hopes that disabling the compiz regex plugin will solve his stability problem.
<bac> hi benji -- fancy a quick little review?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-519857/+merge/64606
<bac> thanks!
<bac> easy branch, once i found all of the little soyuz-y bits
<benji> now that I think I've fixed my window manager crashing I can take on anything
<bac> \O/
<bac> are you still on unity or was that the problem?
<benji> yeah, back to unity, it appears the problem was with the regex compiz plugin
<bac> natty on my macbook has loads of issues, like the trackpad freezing.
<benji> apport helped me figure it out; apport is underrated (or was by me at least)
<benji> heh, your typo fix and recalling the to-lint-or-not-to-lint discussion on the mailing list makes me want a linter that can (but maybe doesn't by default) list spelling errors in comments and strings
<benji> bac: I see dead people... er, no, I see a conflict
<bac> oh, ok
<bac> benji: sorry, i am physically unable to not correct typos
<benji> or maybe I see conflict markers that snuck in
<benji> heh :
<benji> )
<benji> np, I have a similar affliction
<bac> benji: pushing unconflicted chage
<bac> change
<bac> see
<benji> heh
<bac> when i do find a typo now in the code base i do a full grep to see if it is similarly misspelled elsewhere
<bac> people are consistently wrong with misspellings
<benji> bac: the branch looks great
<bac> thanks
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-15
<danilos> total for landing (including benji's removal of feature flags): 11718 line diff ;) easy, peasy, right
<benji> heh
<danilos> still need one review, so I'll have to bother team yellow for that since I am the other OCR today, and jtv has not responded to review earlier today (and he's probably gone by now)
<bac> benji, gmb, danilos: skype at :30
<danilos> ack
<danilos> bac, btw, you don't have to review the branch if you don't feel like it, I'll just wait for the next OCR to show up or get it reviewed tomorrow morning
<bac> danilos: no, it'll be good as i haven't started a new task yet.  which MP?
<danilos> bac, https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-772754-other-subscribers-actions/+merge/64187
<bac> gmb: you still going to have time for a lp2kanban day this week?
<danilos> bac, it's mostly JS, slightly oversized, and mostly ugly JS unit tests for ajax calls :/
<gmb> bac: I think so, but it's likely to be tomorrow or Friday.
<gmb> Probably tomorrow.
<gmb> ]
<bac> hi danilos -- your branch looks good
<bac> but when i was playing with it i saw this for the first time
<bac> http://people.canonical.com/~bac/youaresubscribed.png
<bac> that edit icon mid-sentence sure looks funny
<danilos> bac, right, that's part of Gary's branch which is way to the bottom of the stack :)
<bac> danilos: ok
<danilos> bac, I'll note that down (I have some more reservations about the approach he took for different subscription levels, but we've discussed those already :))
<bac> danilos: ok, i just wanted to ensure that wasn't a done deal
<danilos> bac, this is a pretty big change altogether, and basically a rewrite of the entire subscribing functionality for the bug page
<bac> danilos: no, i understand, i just didn't know where that part fit in the big picture
<danilos> bac, well, I assume it's going to stay that way unless these issues get raised as critical in the user testing or something like that
<bac> and since the reviews have been spread around no one but you and gary have a clear view, so i asked.
<danilos> bac, yeah, I reviewed that branch for Gary, but didn't find that much of an issue (I miss radio boxes much more instead)
<bac> danilos: r=bac
<danilos> bac, cool, thanks
<bac> danilos: sorry, i couldn't find anything to complain about.  :)
<danilos> bac, heh, that's ok, I'll live by with it :)
<danilos> bac, thanks again, now you are all equal in having reviewed two branches each :))
 * bac is relieved
<danilos> oh, in the combined gigantic branch, I did review two as well, yay :)
<bac> gmb, benji: fwiw the lp2kanban seems to be working really well now.  we're only making ~5 calls to kanban no faster than 1/sec.  I'm going to write the dude and tell him we'd like to run it hourly.
<gmb> Cool.
<benji> very nice
<gmb> I'll try not to break it tomorrow, then :)
<bac> so a new card just has to have "sync:" as the title and the bug number.
<benji> gmb: you might want to look at the tests tomorrow, a test run of a fresh build fails for me
<gmb> benji: Right. Since I don't know the code at all, the tests seemed like a good place to start anyway.
<benji> gmb: the test failure was shallow, I just fixed it so you'll have passing tests to look at, even better
<gmb> Excellent, thanks.
<bac> benji, gmb: somehow i overlooked those tests and thus they rotted.  there are a couple of new functions that could use some unit testing.
<bac> gmb: if you get around to adding the cronjob would you reply to stephen?
<gmb> bac: Sure.
<bac> hi benji, you about?
<benji> bac: yep
<bac> benji: hey i'm stuck trying to do some API exporting
<bac> you're the new leonard right?
<benji> bac: I consider it an honor to carry his mantle.
<bac> that's the spirit.  when did you last watch "Big Lebowski"?
<bac> so, i'm trying to export this thing for soyuz called enabled_restricted_families, which is a collection of processor families, arm, etc
<bac> OEM needs it so they can change their archives to get build support for ARM
<benji> once, fairly recently -- one too many times, I'm afraid
<bac> that field is a collection of IProcessorFamily, which i must also export
<bac> it's all here:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627617/
<bac> but when i do a 'make build' i get
<bac>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/bac/launchpad/lp-branches/bug-776437/lib/lp/services/messages/configure.zcml", line 38.2-41.6
<bac>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', "('The Processor Family Name', (<type 'int'>, <type 'long'>)) in canonical.launchpad.browser.message.message_to_canonical_url_data")
<benji> looking
<bac> can't figure out why that is complaining.  perhaps some zcml goodness i've neglected?  have you seen that error before?
<benji> I haven't seen that one, but I think it's only incidentally a ZCML thing (after all, you did't make any ZCMl changes) let me look at the code that generates that error to see what it might be unhappy with
<bac> i'm confused why the IMessage subsystem is even involved
<benji> hmm, I wonder if it's because of the single/plural bit that collections do
<bac> what do you mean?
<bac> i know of singular_name and plural_name but those are optional
<benji> ah, indeed, you're not using those
<benji> wow, I have no clue why it's saying that
<benji> still looking
<benji> bac: you have a real stumper there; I think I'd need to build your branch to help any more, just looking at it isn't helping
<bac> let me push it
<bac> benji: on a related note, i wonder if i'm going about this wrong
<benji> how so?
<bac> if IProcessorFamily name attribute is unique, perhaps the call should just return and take lists of name strings
<bac> i think there is precedence for that
<bac> the call to the requested export of enabled_restricted_families, i mean
<benji> makes sense
<bac> the branch, as is, lives at lp:~bac/launchpad/bug-776437 if you're interested in puzzle solving
<benji> bac: well, at the moment I'm interested in dinner ;)  maybe we can get back together tomorrow (ooh, well, if I don't have jury duty)
<bac> good luck.  when is your phone call to find out?
<bac> or do you definitely have to go?
<benji> 45 minutes
<bac> actually i tried really hard last time to be seated
<bac> i figured that jury pool needed all the help it could get
<benji> it's not definate yet but I think there's a good chance because I got a call yesterday reminding me that unless canceled I would have to serve
<benji> well, I normally wouldn't mind much but it's far away (about an hour and 15 minute drive one way) and my wife's pregnancy isn't doing so hot (had to go to the ER last night)
<benji> ok, off to make dinner
<bac> bye
<bac> just read the part about your wife. hope she's ok.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-16
<gmb> benji: Are you king of the castle today?
<bac> gmb: benji is sitting in judgment of his fellow citizens
<gmb> Oh, of course.
<bac> is danilos around?
<danilos> yeah, sorry
<danilos> reverting the landing of the big branch, some merge issues :/
<bac> so call later?
<bac> nm
<danilos> gmb, bac: does anyone have a minute to try "bin/test -vvt PackageCopyJob" in any of their dev branches? I am getting those failures in devel and my big combo branch, but I can't tell why
<gmb> danilos: sure
<danilos> thanks
 * bac tries
<gmb> danilos: Do you need it to happen in a branch that has recently had devel merged into it?
<danilos> oh, now that may be due to my landing, but I got it even before that :/
<gmb> Ah. Hmm.
<danilos> gmb, I'd prefer anything before devel r13243
<gmb> danilos: Ah, damn, all of my branches are newer than that. Maybe bac has something...
<danilos> gmb, bac: never mind, I guess my 'devel' was a bit messed up :/
<bac> fwiw mine ran without problem
<bac> r13240
<gmb> bac, Any idea why bin/buildout wouldn't pull in lazr.uri for lp2kanban?
 * gmb knows nothing about buildout, finds it endlessly frustrating, and wishes it would DIAF.
<bac> gmb: did you add it to setup.py?
<bac> i'm so confused by buildout and setup.py.  which is chicken and which is egg?
<gmb> Aaaah.
<gmb> I've run buildout, not setup.
<bac> and if you want to run the damned script, should it be run with
<gmb> And no, haven't added it yet.
<bac> bin/py build/.../bugs2kanban.py?
<gmb> Not a clue.
<bac> gmb: did you get the test credentials?
<gmb> bac: Not that I recall.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-17
<bac> danilos, gmb: would you mind doing our call early...nowish?
<danilos> bac, I am fine with it
<bac> gmb may be lunching i guess
<gmb> I'm here.
<gmb> Let me get skype going...
<danilos> mere mention of food brings gmb up :P
 * danilos -> out, enjoy the weekend all
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-11
<gmb> gary_poster: Can I put the card for bug 682771 into the Active Coding lane? It would put us over the limit but I forgot to move the card when I started on it on Friday afternoon.
<_mup_> Bug #682771: test runner permits duplicate test ids <lp-foundations> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/682771 >
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, reflect reality
<gmb> Righto
 * gary_poster is back on old mac after sending system 76 back for warranty, with no real confidence that they will be able to fix anthing since we could never identify a trigger :-/
<gmb> Oh, fun...
<gmb> gary_poster: I say "Oh, fun" because we've just lost power here... looks like it's not just our house. (I'm on GPRS phone here; sucks).
<gmb> Might not make it to standup
<gary_poster> gmb, ugh, I'm sorry.  ack.
<gary_poster> bac (dentist?) benji frankban gmb call in 2
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/022ae8dfbabbe89c3f2cc2b6ce91f3d783e60a1a
 * gmb still has no power, will join call if it comes back soon, else lunch.
<gary_poster> gmb, I suggest you pair with bac when he returns in a couple of hours, since you will need his branch too
<gary_poster> gmb, curious about screencast
<gmb> gary_poster: Ready to go, need to upload it and blog about it... Tried uploading this morning but Youtube puked on my shoes.
<gary_poster> :-P
<gmb> Going to talk to mrevell since he's done a few before; maybe we should have a Launchpad channel.
<gary_poster> gmb, mrevell is sick
<gary_poster> or so his email claimned
<gary_poster> claimed
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes, but I can still ask him... Oh, you mean unwell :)
<gary_poster> :-P
<gmb> And yes; I'd forgotten.
<gmb> Will poke around myself then, see what's what.
<gmb> Anyway, no power yet; lunch.
<gary_poster> benji, I just invited you to a hangout, but should we actually do our own thing until we have a machine to poke around in?
<gary_poster> I could work on LEPs
<gary_poster> But if we can be useful then I'm all for hanging out
<benji> gary_poster: I'll be there in a sec (sorry, headphones were plugged in and I didn't hear you)
<frankban> benji: when you have a minute, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1010251/+merge/109627 ?
<benji> frankban: sure
<gary_poster> benji, what does your juju status say?
<benji> gary_poster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035461/
<gary_poster> benji, same problem.  how did you start it?
<benji> juju deploy --config ~/workspace/juju-playpen/slave-trunk/examples/lpbuildbot.yaml --repository=~/juju-charms local:buildbot-slave
<gary_poster> benji did you use any constraints?
<benji> gary_poster: nope
<gmb> Yay, power.
<benji> gary_poster: that doesn't look like the problem you mentioned; for you it was instance-id: pending, mine says agent-state: pending which seems normal to me
<gary_poster> benji, look in line 8 of your pastebin
<benji> gary_poster: ooh, I missed that
<gary_poster> benji, could you put up a pastebin of the exact recipe that you used to start everything?  Something on the order of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1035462/ , but less scripty is fine
<gary_poster> I will use that to report to the juju team
<benji> gary_poster: from my history:
<benji>  8648  juju bootstrap
<benji>  8649  juju deploy --config ~/workspace/juju-playpen/slave-trunk/examples/lpbuildbot.yaml --repository=~/juju-charms local:buildbot-slave
<gary_poster> benji, heh ok
<benji> gary_poster: my master deployment appears to be working correctly, I'm going to kill the slave and try again
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> benji, so maybe we'll be ready @ 11 ;-)
<gary_poster> benji, do you want to add this to your "tricks and/or problems" list for Friday or shall I? :-)
<gary_poster> It might be nice if lxc containers had an alias for poweroff in them
<gary_poster> so you use that instead
<gary_poster> of poweroff
<gary_poster> and if you are in the host
<gary_poster> the command does not exist
<benji> gary_poster: I'll add it so you will be guaranteed not to have crickets this week
<gary_poster> something to consider for lpsetu perhaps
<gary_poster> benji, heh, sounds like a plan, thanks :-)
<benji> yeah, we should be super-duper careful powering off lxc containers because powering off the juju host is non-reversable
<benji> (which is worth mentioning too)
<gary_poster> agreed on both counts
<benji> I've added both to my notes for Friday.
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> hello
<bac> gary_poster: i hope you got me email on saturday
<gary_poster> bac, arrrr, indeed I did me matey
<bac> oh, is it that day again?
<gary_poster> no you just said me email and I was feeling silly
<gary_poster> how did the dentist go
<bac> about as painless as one can hope for two fillings.
<bac> why, oh why, are dental assistants so damned chatty?
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> they are supposed to tr and distract you
<gary_poster> that's my belief
<gary_poster> benji, oh, that's fun.  No I get an install error in my slave...
<gary_poster> Now
<benji> pfft
 * benji checks his.
<benji> arg! agent-state: install-error
<gary_poster> benji Command '['apt-get', 'install', '-y', '--force-yes', u'buildbot/lucid']' returned non-zero exit status 100
<benji> gary_poster: didn't we fix that at one point?  I seem to recall 100 meaning something like "the cache was wonky, try again"
<gary_poster> benji, I recall that too.  Obviouslt still a problem
<benji> Obviouslt
<gary_poster> :-P
 * benji is a smart aleck
<gary_poster> benji, what do we do to address again?  Forgot.  Clear cache I think?
<gary_poster> apt-get clean
<benji> gary_poster: apt-get clean
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> yeah that worked.  I guess I'll try to redo that install...
<benji> but... where would you run it?  the machine is now tainted, right?  juju won't reuse it will it?
<gary_poster> benji, what you should do is this, I think:
<gary_poster> 1) on slave machine run apt-get clean
<gary_poster> 2) (optional, I think) on slave machine run apt-get install  buildbot/lucid
<gary_poster> 3) on your juju machine, run...(one sec, figuring it out...)
<gary_poster> I mean on your local machine
<gary_poster> benji, juju resolved --retry buildbot-slave/0
 * gary_poster is trying that now...
<gary_poster> well, I tried it
<gary_poster> now watching
<gary_poster> mm, status still unhappy but I think status does not change until install is finished
<gary_poster> which takes a long time
<gary_poster> so sshing to slave and looking at log is way to do it
<gary_poster> trying that
<benji> I'm trying it too.
<gary_poster> benji, log looks good to me.  doing stuff
<gary_poster> benji, I had to do apt-clean on master also but no working
<gary_poster> now working I mean
<gary_poster> running a test now
<benji> k
<gary_poster> we should be ready to pair by after lunch :-P
<benji> (my master seems fine)
<benji> yeah
<gary_poster> benji, what's your schedule look like?  and is your instance healthy?
<gary_poster> benji, yoohoo
<benji> gary_poster: I'm eating.  I'll be ready in about 10.
<gary_poster> cool benji thx
<benji> gary_poster: ready when you are
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  making hangout 1 sec
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ae202029dce0f0038cd36aa478ba84c3fc9be1a9?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<benji> gary_poster: you went away
<gary_poster> benji, oh
<gary_poster> my machine seems like it is working hard on something.  I think it may be in chrome...
<bac> gary_poster: you going to trade in your system76 for a new mbp?
<bac> well, trade + cash
<bac> i assume
<gary_poster> bac :-) if I get a return, I'll consider it.  Yeah it would def be trade + cash
<gary_poster> The big downside is that I'll have no metal Ubunt anymore
<bac> pfft
<gary_poster> 'cause I don't want to be pushing the fronteir there any more than I already do
<bac> you got the cloud
<gary_poster> frontier
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> true
<gary_poster> I'll consider,  The form factor looks very nice
<gary_poster> But if system 76 says this is fixed I'll give it a try
<bac> displays keep getting amazinger as my eyes go to hell
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-996729/+merge/109732
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-12
<frankban> gmb: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1011847/+merge/109789 ?
<gmb> frankban, Sure, looking now.
<gmb> frankban, Approved
<frankban> thanks gmb
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2
<bac> ok
<gmb> yep
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/7ff442c41b26e0ccdc78c65bf04175334587463d
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/LaunchpadJujuCharmForDevs
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/ParallelEC2Command
<gmb> bac, I'm going to grab some lunch, may ask you some questions about your uniquification work when I get back.
<bac> gmb: ok.
<gary_poster> I'm starting up another juju buildbot cluster for testing, and am happy to share should anyone need/want it for testing (benji or bac, for instance)
<bac> ok
<benji> gary_poster: k
<benji> gary_poster: objectives submitted
<gary_poster> benji, great thanks will go handshake and then ping you back for your last step of the handshake.  any ETA on when your branch will land?  If it is very soon I might wait for you for the next build
<benji> gary_poster: I was feeling conservative so I ec2-landed it
<gary_poster> oh boo benji :-P L-) ok
<benji> if I had thought that you might want to use it I would have not
<gary_poster> mm, second was supposed to be :-)
<gary_poster> s'ok
<gary_poster> benji, ugh.  http://ec2-75-101-219-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/1/steps/shell_9/logs/summary  what did we do again? env -u LANG within the SSH call, right
<gary_poster> ?
 * benji looks.
<benji> gary_poster: it was the LANG=en_US.UTF-8 environment variable
<benji> I /think/ removing it made the tests pass, but I am not certain.
<gary_poster> gmb, hiya, I see you are around--did you see my privmsgs?
<gmb> gary_poster, I did; I'm tied up with reviews at the moment (forgot to mention I'm OCR today). I'll ping you when I'm free.
<gmb> Although I didn't get the whole transcript...
<gary_poster> gmb, ack.  I'll be out in 18 minutes for doctor, so we may need to postpone till tomorrow.  no worries.
<gary_poster> gmb, I sent you an email with the whole ranscript
<gary_poster> t
<gmb> Ah okay.
<gmb> Looks like my IRC client disconnected from bip and then bip did something... odd.
<gmb> gary_poster, Thanks, I'll have a read shortly.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> frankban, easy one for you if you agree on solution: 1012166
<gary_poster> bug 1012166
<_mup_> Bug #1012166: bzr related tests fail in LXC with unexpected LANG environment <paralleltest> <lpsetup:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012166 >
<gary_poster> adding card...
<gary_poster> benji, I think we should add a card to still send stdout and stderr as faux subunit tests
<frankban> gary_poster: looking
<gary_poster> that would have made diagnosing bug 1012166 easier within your branch
<_mup_> Bug #1012166: bzr related tests fail in LXC with unexpected LANG environment <paralleltest> <lpsetup:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012166 >
<gmb> benji, Did you ever get a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/launchpad/uncommercial-projects/+merge/109404 for Curtis? If not I'll take it, but I don't want to dupe effort.
<benji> gary_poster: yep, we lost that thread in all the trouble we were having
<gary_poster> benji, cool, will add card
<benji> gmb: I did.  The code is fine but I was trying to decide if deleting the commercial subscription at the instance they switched to an open source license is the right thing to do.
<benji> maybe you can pick it up at that point, just assume the code is OK (and blame me if it isn't) and if you are fine with the behavior then approve it, if not, start asking those questions
<gmb> benji, Okay, sure, wfm. Mark it as Approved [code] for your review and I'll add another review request of my own for clarity.
<frankban> gary_poster: so, we just need to add env -u LANG to the generated script... on it in a minute, and then rebuilding packages
<gary_poster> great thanks frankban (and I'm glad you like that solution)
<benji> gmb: good idea; done
<gmb> cool
<gary_poster> benji bug 1012171 fwiw
<_mup_> Bug #1012171: Make captured stdout and stderr available within the subunit stream <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012171 >
<gary_poster> card is there
<benji> k
 * gary_poster goes to dr
<frankban> gmb: could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/bug-1012166-unsupported-lang/+merge/109872 ? it's just an easy fix.
<gmb> frankban, Sure thing
<gmb> frankban, Approved
<frankban> thanks gmb
 * gary_poster got to dr and they told me they had rescheduled appt.  
 * gary_poster was not pleased
 * gary_poster proceeded to purchase father's day presents for dad instead
 * gary_poster has returned
<frankban> gary_poster: you may be interested in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~frankban/+junk/UbuntuPaste/view/head:/README.rst
<gary_poster> frankban, nice!  make a project, don't put it in junk :-) .  also frankban, I don't think you should shy away from git if you want to use it for stuff like this--all the other Sublime plugins use it.
<gary_poster> frankban, either way, once you have created a project somewher, lemme know so I can check it out :-)
<gary_poster> oh yay, this build will get zope.testing p9!  wonderful, since right before buildbot had collapsed because of that bug
<frankban> gary_poster: I could include it inside the package manager if it's hosted on github or bitbucket... in that case, it's nothing new that I root for hg.
<gary_poster> frankban, :-P go with git if you don't go with bzr, I say, but I won't stop you :-)
<gary_poster> benji :-( :-( :-( :-( http://ec2-75-101-219-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/3/steps/shell_9/logs/summary
<gary_poster> I'm going to verify with stub that he is sure we have that version of postgres
 * benji looks
<benji> gary_poster: that really shouldn't happen
<gary_poster> benji, stub said fix was in 9.1.4, and we have 9.1.3 installed on Lucid.  I think we are OK.  We just need stub (or someone) to actually package what we need for Lucid.
<benji> ah, that's encouraging
<benji> gary_poster: any suggestions on a next task for me?  nothing looks especially pressing so I'm having trouble deciding.  I guess bug 1012171 is the leading candidate.
<_mup_> Bug #1012171: Make captured stdout and stderr available within the subunit stream <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012171 >
<gary_poster> benji sorry didn't see this.  yeah I'm afraid so, unless...
<gary_poster> just got a new failure; analyzing...
<gary_poster> benji, no, it's the one you just fixed with profiling
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> cool
<benji> 1012171 it is then
<gary_poster> benji, the next thing to do in my book is to help me investigate the launchpad juju charm LEP
<gary_poster> after that bug
<gary_poster> you could take a break
<gary_poster> and investigate that if you wanted
<gary_poster> since you're maybe burned out by that part of the world ATM
<gary_poster>  :-)
<benji> heh
<benji> ok (just so I understand: 1012171 and then charm LEP)
<gary_poster> benji, I'm saying you could do the charm LEP first as a break if you want
<gary_poster> if so, let's have a call
<benji> gary_poster: that's fine with me, hit me with a hangout
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> Google is not happy with me for some reason
<gary_poster> It sees my Apple hardware and sends me packing?
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8b6ff5d983d05de45af19b766212cfbcbb614a23?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/LaunchpadJujuCharmForDevs
<gary_poster> http://ec2-75-101-219-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/7/steps/shell_9/logs/summary
<gary_poster> http://ec2-75-101-219-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/changes/8
<gary_poster> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/subordinate-services.html
<benji> gary_poster: interesting question: is /var/lib/lxc the sole repository of information about an lxc container?
<gary_poster> benji, I'm pretty sure yes.  One way to verify: look at lxc-clone.
<gary_poster> benji, another: look at lxc-destroy
<benji> gary_poster: yep, it's all in /var/lib/lxc
<gary_poster> benji, great
<gary_poster> I had done some of that investigation but not thoroughly
<gary_poster> just enough to make myself think I was right, but have doubts :-)
<benji> gary_poster: email away
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gary_poster> benji, replied.  Absolutely right.  I added two small additional ideas if you want
<gary_poster> and replied
<benji> cool
<benji> I fixed a couple of irritating tb bugs while waiting and started reading about gtk and keybindings and clipboard access to fix the copy/paste problem.
<gary_poster> :-) cool ty
<benji> gary_poster: I just realized I should have a card for this.  I put it in misc., but feel free to move it if you want it somewhere else
<gary_poster> benji, thanks yeah I thought about that but then forgot it.  I promoted it to slack and will check with flacoste to see if we can promote it to the "multi-branch work" area when on my call
<benji> gary_poster: k
<gary_poster> benji, concerning: since your branch the test numbers fluctuate, all for the same revision: 16931, 16943, 16419 (!), and so on.  will investigate later.  no worries for now but something for tomorrow.  Hopefully trivial
<benji> hmm, that is a bit disconcerting
<gary_poster> benji, btw flacoste agreed that what you are doing is a "mainline" task so I moved into the main area
<benji> gary_poster: cool
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-13
<gary_poster> benji, did you see william & my comments on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/996729 ?
<_mup_> Bug #996729: zope.testing --subunit allows bad output on stdout, which can break subunit processing and tests <paralleltest> <qa-needstesting> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/996729 >
<gary_poster> summary: we've got unknown and mysterious work to do
<benji> gary_poster: not yet; taking a look
<benji> "In a world, where unknown and mysterious work must be done..."
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2
<gmb> ack
<bac> rt
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5e18fb3d6f696ec0a22278e5d5f27e055d2f4ef4?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gmb> argh, conneciton errors...
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/996729
<_mup_> Bug #996729: zope.testing --subunit allows bad output on stdout, which can break subunit processing and tests <paralleltest> <qa-needstesting> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/996729 >
<benji> https://pastebin.canonical.com/67982/
<bac> rejoining
 * gmb lunches
<bac> so benji i've already "released" my changes on top of yours as p10.  are you going to revert your change and make p11?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> benji: please ping me when p11 is available
<bac> benji: or i can do it if you're busy
<benji> bac: that would be great, I'm neck deep in this at the moment
<bac> benji: okey doke
<frankban> gary_poster: for my little plugin, should/could I use email@canonical and AGPL?
<gary_poster> frankban, yeah, your canonical email would be good since it was slack time project.  AGPL...shrug I guess that's the right thing to do, yes.  Is it a problem?
<frankban> No, I don't think.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall
<bac> benji: in the future would you do work on shared branches (like zope.testing) in dev branches so there is one checkin-per-revision bump?  the reverse cherry pick worked fine but p9 spanned about 5 branch revisions.</picky>
<benji> bac: that's a good idea
<bac> gary_poster, i've made my changes and updated zope.testing.  i'm going to do a full ec2 run to ensure the zope.testing drop doesn't munge anything.
<gary_poster> great thanks bac.  I suggest you further manually examine the results before you land
<gary_poster> in particular, make sure test counts don't change
<bac> gary_poster: oh, ok.  let me go kill that 'ec2 land' then
<gary_poster> bac, I can run it on the 32 core machine if you'd like, in a bit
<bac> gary_poster: you may if you want.  seems like overkill since we are going back to what should be a known version.  my changes shouldn't cause any problems wrt test counts.
<gary_poster> bac, neither should ours have :-P
<bac> true enough
<gary_poster> benji, maybe you didn't commit the change to p6 to your branch?  it isn't here
<gary_poster> benji http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/4/steps/shell_9/logs/subunit
<gary_poster> benji http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1039294/
<gary_poster> benji lp.testing.tests.test_zope_test_in_subprocess.TestZopeTestInSubProcessLayer
<gmb> benji, gary_poster, Quick question: what would be the sanest way for zope.testing to issue a warning about duplicate tests? An exception is simple, but the bug talks about warning for now (and I don't want to break any more test runs just yet).
<gmb> It would seem that writing to stdout or stderr would be a bad idea, especially if --subunit is switched on... Any ideas?
<gary_poster> gmb, I'l be curious to see what benji thinks, but since bac has fixed the existing tests, I think it is OK to raise an (informative) error
<gary_poster> gmb, IOW, there should be nothing to warn about at this time because bac has fixed it
<gary_poster> So let's jump straight to the error
<gmb> gary_poster, Something like ("Duplicate test id found: %s" % test.id)? Or are you thinking more info than that.
<gmb> But okay, I'm happy to do that.
<benji> +1
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, sounds like a good start :-)
<gmb> Wahey.
<gmb> Okay, branch coming shortly.
<gmb> s/branch/mp
<gmb> zt
<gmb> Er.
<gmb> Note to self: x-chat != vim
<gmb> Ahaha.
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> So, my fix for bug 682711 breaks the test suite for zope.testing quite comprehensively.
<gmb> Hmm.
<gary_poster> benji https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/986429
<_mup_> Bug #986429: lp.testing.tests.test_zope_test_in_subprocess.TestZopeTestInSubProcess.test deposits global "zope:layer" tag in subunit stream <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/986429 >
<gmb> Ah, wait, no it doesn't. My assumptions were broken.
<gmb> gary_poster, So, interesting meta-problem: the tests for zope.testing contain a doctest called src/zope/testing/testrunner/testrunner-debugging-layer-setup.test, which writes a python file, then loads it and runs it. The file it writes out contains two layers and a function with a doctest, and when that doctest gets loaded, of course, it blows up because the doctest gets registered twice. Any ideas about how I should handle that?
<gary_poster> gmb, sorry, was lunching
<bac> gmb, yeah i saw repetitive test ids in my change in the zope.testing tests.
<gary_poster> gmb, make it a flag?
<gary_poster> and then our bin test can always turn the flag on, he said, waving his hands?
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/afdae2431954bae99aae1d5075449031334b6481?authuser=1&hl=en-US when you are ready
<gmb> gary_poster, Yeah, that sounds like the sanest solution.
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: my branch has failed twice in ec2 with hung tests.
<gary_poster> bac :-(
<gary_poster> bac, you want me to run it in parallel machine for you?  I could do it in about 40 minutes
<bac> sure
<bac> gary_poster: it is  lp:~bac/launchpad/bug-682772
<gary_poster> bac ok will get it set up for you and ping you when done
<bac> gary_poster: do you mean you can get to it in 40 minutes or it will take 40 minutes?
<gary_poster> bac, I meant #1 but I changed my mind.  It will take 40 minutes
<gary_poster> bac, fwiw it is running here if you want to follow along http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/9
<gary_poster> bac, which tests hung, out of curiosity?
<gary_poster> bac, it looks like list-tests is broken http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/9/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
 * bac looks
<bac> gary_poster: where does that show brokenness?
<gary_poster> bac, it is actually supposed to run tests after it runs --list-tests
<gary_poster> bac, it didn't get any tests to run
<bac> gotcha
<bac> gary_poster: the two ec2 runs ended like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039543/
<gary_poster> bac, that looks like it in includes an incomplete version of what benji used
<gary_poster> bac, have you verified that what you have differs from the p6 version in only the way you expect?
<gary_poster> in zope.testing
<bac> gary_poster: i have not done that.  i examined the diff from the reverse cherry pick and it looked reasonable
<gary_poster> bac, your p11 revert I think went wrong
<gary_poster> understandably
<gary_poster> since there were a number of commits
<gary_poster> bac, I'm running p10 now
<gary_poster> because we think we fixed our issue
<gary_poster> and the fix was in Launchpad
<gary_poster> bac, and it is working so far (http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/10/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio fwiw)
<bac> gary_poster: do you see something fishy from p11?
<bac> or just that it broke the world?
<gary_poster> bac, the result you just showed me from the pastebin looked exactly like ou had a naive version of the stdout replacement code
<bac> ok
<bac> ok, so just toss p11?
<gary_poster> bac, benji, if build 10 (which uses p10) passes, yeah, I will be tempted to toss p11
<bac> but i've got to the branch back to a good state
<gary_poster> and revert the revert in zope.testing
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> forks are fun
<gary_poster> IIRC it is bad form to uncommit and push, isn't it
<gary_poster> I say, let's wait for this rest result
<bac> i think if you're guaranteed no one is working on the version you're wiping out it can be done
<bac> but probably better to avoid
<gary_poster> I will be on team lead call by the time it finishes
<gary_poster> but if it succeeds
<gary_poster> then we land p10
<bac> ok, well, i'll change my LP branch to use p10 and submit to ec2
<bac> unless it looks like my change to zope testing broke --list
<gary_poster> and we merge the reverse of the last two changes to zope.testing
<gary_poster> bac, p10 --list works fine
<bac> oh, yay
<gary_poster> I am pretty sure that this is, again, just the fact that you didn't revert completely back to p6 when you added your code in (which was very understandable)
<bac> well, i couldn't as it wasn't yet bad.
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> r 37 was a good check in
<bac> of my stuff
<gary_poster> ack
<bac> so here's the pedantic question
<bac> if i revert the last change, do we change setup.py to call it p12?
<gary_poster> so bac, benji...I have team lead call...bac, why don't you join us briefly  in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/afdae2431954bae99aae1d5075449031334b6481?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<bac> otherwise it'll say p10 and the next guy will re-use p11
<gary_poster> bac, benji, yay, I think!
<bac> gary_poster, benji:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039594/
<bac> p10 nominally == p12
<gary_poster> bac, awesome
<gary_poster> bac, benji we have a full, green test run http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall
<bac> for julian:
<bac> bzr ci -m "Update zope.testing to p12 which reverts p11 to be the inaccurately maligned p10.  Dont ask."
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> bac or benji lemme know if I should re-run any of your branches
<gary_poster> on the buildbot
<benji> gary_poster: ok, I think I'll be good
<bac> gary_poster: benji and i decided to let him pqm-submit his branch.  i'll merge, update to use p12, and then get you to run it
<gary_poster> great benji, bac
<benji> bac: any help using pqm-submit; I've only used it once or twice and it's been quite a while
<benji> this command line: bzr pqm-submit -m 'Use version p10 of our zope.testing fork for its redirection of non-subunit output away from stdout when --subunit is specified'  lp:~/launchpad/bug-996729
<benji> gives me this error: bzr: ERROR: There is no public branch set for "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-996729/".
<bac> benji: actually if you have a MP you can just use 'bzr lp-land'
<benji> bac: I do, but it's already been merged; is setting it back to approved kosher?
<bac> how about: bzr pqm-submit -m "[r=gary][bug=996729][no-qa] blah"
<bac> i don't need to specify the branch b/c i've got my .bazaar/locations.conf set up correctly.  i recall you do not, right?
<benji> I guess not.  Any refrence for setting it up?
<bac> benji: i'm looking
<benji> bac: I'm inclined to just make another MP (or reset the one I have)
<bac> benji: here is the relevant part of my .bazaar/locations.conf
<bac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039635/
<bac> i'm sure it has some cruft in it due to the way things evolved
<benji> bac: it worked!
<benji> (hopefully PQM will actuall accept it)
<bac> whee ha
<bac> how did you make it this far in life without a locations.conf?
<benji> I have one but since I use a lpsetup-created setup now the paths were different, once fixed (plus another tweak) it worked
<gary_poster> benji, looks like it hasn't landed yet?
<benji> gary_poster: hmm it should have
 * benji looks
<benji> gary_poster: hmm, this doesn't look like my fault: "Conflicts during merge: Text conflict in lib/lp/soyuz/model/archive.py"
 * benji looks at subsequent PQM emails.
<gary_poster> benji, that's to dbdevel, I think you'll find
<benji> mmm
<gary_poster> benji, we have two recent lands to devel, within the past 14 minutes
<gary_poster> https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<benji> ooh, it is
<benji> arg! Sender not authorised to commit to branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/devel
<benji> I hate PQM.
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> any idea how I'm supposed to make it think I'm authorized?
<benji> wait! that says ~benji
<gary_poster> benji, look at that error message
<gary_poster> right :-)
<benji> I hate PQM more now.
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> is this what I need in my .bazzar/locations?
<benji> public_branch = bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<benji> submit_branch = bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<gary_poster> eh, I don't use locations.  I used the raw pqm options for awhile and now just use bzr lp-land when I need to do this sort of thing
<gary_poster> I'll see if I can help...
<gary_poster> benji, you want this kind of thing:
<gary_poster> submit_branch = bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<gary_poster> public_branch = bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad
<gary_poster> public_branch:policy = appendpath
<gary_poster> push_location = lp:~gary/launchpad
<gary_poster> push_location:policy = appendpath
<gary_poster> s/gary/benji obv
 * benji resubmits.
 * benji watches https://pqm.launchpad.net/ while reciting the good luck charm of his people:  "come on baby!"
<gary_poster> that worked, benji, cool.
<gary_poster> bac ^^
<benji> yep, it looks good
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> benji, you are sure about that logs dir removal?
<gary_poster> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/revision/15409
<bac> gary_poster: can you run my branch through your parallel buildbot?  lp:~bac/launchpad/bug-682772
<bac> it has my changes, merged with the most recent trunk, using p12
<gary_poster> bac, sure
<gary_poster> bac http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/13fwiw
<gary_poster> http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/13 that is
<bac> thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<bac> gary_poster: http://ec2-50-16-151-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall
<bac> Mr. Green Jeans
 * bac -> lands
<gary_poster> bac, yay!
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-14
<frankban> good morning gmb
<gmb> Morning frankban
<frankban> gmb: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1012799/+merge/110270 ?
<frankban> gmb: you there?
<gmb> frankban: Sort of. In a cafe, suck Internet. What's up?
<frankban> gmb: could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1012799/+merge/110270 ?
<gmb> frankban: I will do shortly, sure.
<frankban> thanks
<gmb> frankban: r=me, but I can't log in to lp at the moment; think there's a proxy in the way. Feel free to self review and note that I gave it my approval.
<frankban> ok, thanks gmb
<bac> hi gmb, is anyone reviewing your branch yet?
<gmb> Bac nope, feel free. :)
<bac> gmb: have you run it against trunk since my change landed?
<gmb> No.
<bac> would be nice to know if i got them all
<gmb> bac: I'll spin up a slave this afternoon for it.
<bac> gmb: does your implementation have the limitations we discussed yesterday, such as '-m' doing pre-filtering so that not all tests are checked?
<gmb> bac: If I understand correctly, it sits before filtering takes place, but that might only be for -t; I'll check.
<bac> gmb: if that is the case, do you think we should warn when imcompatible options are chosen?
<gmb> bac: yes, that sounds sane.
<gmb> gary_poster: Might be late to standup; wifi is crummy here.
<gmb> Am going to switch locations.
<gary_poster> ack gmb
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/dc2755d503ade939d419e49991619c2a6a3ba408?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gmb> gary_poster: G+ crashed. Nothing to add beyond longish lunch.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool :-)
<bac> gmb: good news, on a version of trunk before my changes, --require-unique correctly flags duplicates.  on trunk it finds none.
<gmb> Woot.
<gary_poster> benji, may I move your call to 2:00 PM?
<bac> gmb: when the first dupe is found it raises an exception and quits.  did you consider making it find and report all dupes?
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> gmb: i'd like to suggest that unless you rejected it for good reason
<gmb> bac: hmm, no. But that wouldn't be too hard; I'll do that.
<bac> yay
<gmb> bac: no, I just like to prolong developers' pain.
<bac> gmb: and finally, do you have a companion LP branch that incorporates that flag into one of the makefile targets?
<gmb> bac: yes but I can't push it yet due to proxy issues
<gary_poster> bac, which would you prefer, 1:30-2:00 or 4:30-5:00?
<bac> 1:30
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> bac: Will be doing that this afternoon.
<bac> gmb: great
 * gmb -> bureaucracy
<bac> gmb: review done
<gary_poster> oh poo.  I forgot to have the panel on bug 994752.  I'll add it to tomorrow's list
<_mup_> Bug #994752: lxc-start-ephemeral's use of dhcp lease table is fragile <patch> <verification-done> <lxc (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <lxc (Ubuntu Precise):Fix Released by stgraber> <lxc (Ubuntu Quantal):Fix Released> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/994752 >
<gary_poster> benji, are you working on the EBS snapshot thing?  If so, I will drag your card over to Active: Coding.  Also has anyone stepped up to bug 1012171 yet to your knowledge?
<_mup_> Bug #1012171: Make captured stdout and stderr available within the subunit stream <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012171 >
<benji> gary_poster: not quite yet; I'm trying to figure out the right way to set the ignores on my re-add-logs-directory branch; re. 1012171: not yet
<gary_poster> benji ok.  Do you want me to make a bug + card for that thing you are working on?
<benji> gary_poster: sure (or we can reuse the last bug, either way is fine with me)
<gary_poster> benji I assume you mean bug 996729?  if so, ugh, I want that one to be done!  is it the same cause though?
<_mup_> Bug #996729: zope.testing --subunit allows bad output on stdout, which can break subunit processing and tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/996729 >
<benji> gary_poster: no, not 996729; let me find the bug number
<benji> gary_poster: bug 1011793
<_mup_> Bug #1011793: lib/lp/services/profile/profiling.txt fails rarely/intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-ok> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011793 >
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> benji I decided just to make a card.  It's in Active Coding with your face on it
<benji> gary_poster: my face appreciates it
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, hey.  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d8192b69d811f42c71018b1e307a9fa8ae1a1333?authuser=1&hl=en-US when you are ready
<gmb> bac, Just looking at adding an error after all the tests have been scanned... it would mean adding the error handling outside the generator, which in turn would mean looping running through the generated results... Obviously this is going to be less performant than the current incarnation, but I'm not sure how much we need care about that.
<gmb> Any opinions?
<bac> hi gmb.  let me look
<bac> gmb: what if tests_from_suites had another parameter that was a list of duplicates found.  tests_from_suites could populate that list without complaining and then find_tests could warn about the whole lot of them if any exists.
<gmb> bac, Right, that's what I've done, but tests_from_suites is a generator and is recursive, so just doing something like:
<gmb> tests = tests_from_suites(..., duplicate_ids=dupes)
<gmb> won't have dupes fully populated
<gmb> Until someone loops over `tests`
<gmb> Or at least, I don't think it will.
<gmb> My tests might be too shallow to prove one way or the other;
<bac> gmb: but it looks like find_tests does loop over the results of tests_from_suites.
<bac>         for test, layer_name in tests_from_suite(suite, options):
<gmb> bac, Right, but then it does other stuff that we don't want to care about if there are duplicates.
<gmb> Although I suppose pragmatically it doesn't actually matter.
<bac> ah
<bac> gmb: i'd call my request a 'nice to have it not too complicated'
<gmb> bac, Right, I think I can see a way to do it... and actually, this being zope.testing,  I don't think "Ooh, that's a bit ugly" is actually a valid complaint.
<gmb> It's not exactly going to win any pageants.
<gmb> Thanks :)
<bac> gmb: sorry, i couldn't resist having a go at it.
<bac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040891/
<gmb> bac, That's exactly what I've done :)
<bac> excellent
<gary_poster> gmb, sorry, went over with francesco.  ready at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d8192b69d811f42c71018b1e307a9fa8ae1a1333?authuser=1&hl=en-US ?
<gmb> gary_poster, Okay, will be with you in a minute or two.
<gary_poster> cool gmb
<gmb> gary_poster, lp:~gmb/launchpad/devel/.bzr/branches/zope.testing-p13 has an up-to-date requirement on my zope.testing patch, and is based on the latest devel.
<gmb> If you coudl run that in a buildbot of some sort, I'd be grateful
<gary_poster> on call and lunch, will do soon
<gmb> gary_poster, No huge rush; I EOD in 3 :)
<gary_poster> :-0
<gary_poster> :-) do you want me to land if it passes, gmb?
 * bac reboots
<gmb> gary_poster, Please; I'll be landing the zope.testing branch shortly.
<gary_poster> great
<gary_poster> gmb, do you have an MP for that already?  https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/devel/.bzr/branches/zope.testing-p13 doesn't take me anywhere...
<gary_poster> gmb maybe you meant lp:~gmb/launchpad/zope.testing-p13 ?
<gmb> gary_poster, Yes, I did. Damn colo branches
<gmb> I'll do the mp now.
<gary_poster> thank you
<gmb> gary_poster, Ah, wait, hang on... I haven't updated the make target to use the new switch. Durr.
<gmb> So, which make target needs updating?
<gary_poster> gmb, I'd expect that you'd want to change buildout-templates/bin/test.in
<gmb> Aah.
 * gmb looks.
<gary_poster> gmb, the defaults dict maybe?
<gmb> gary_poster, Something like:
<gmb> require_unique_ids: True,
<gmb> ?
<gmb> Er. With quotes
<gary_poster> gmb, maybe.  you got me :-P
<gmb> Heh.
<gmb> Well, let's see what happens....
<gmb> gary_poster, Yep, that seems to work.
<gmb> I'll update it.
<gary_poster> awesome
<bac> gary_poster: chat?
<gary_poster> bac, yes was making hangout https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5cfec4c6014cb96f4037ea07d4f0744fa15d3e92?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<bac> hey benji, i'm looking at bug 1012171 and trying to figure it out.  you have time for a quick call?
<_mup_> Bug #1012171: Make captured stdout and stderr available within the subunit stream <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012171 >
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> cool, let me grab some tea and set up a hangout...
<benji> k
<bac> benji: i invited you but the window doesn't show me the url
<benji> bac: I got the invitation, one sec
<bac> benji: it looks like it is a dict with a testtools.content.Content object as the value
<benji> hrm, it's a shame but you'll have to complicate things a little; I hope those are easy to build
<bac> should be
<gary_poster> We have 12 in a row green.  The last time we had that--the only other time we had that--was May 4-8
<benji> yay!
<benji> (note use of exclamation mark)
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> Also for the last three days
<gary_poster> we have a statistic of 75%
<gary_poster> green
<gary_poster> which is pretty good
<benji> what was our goal again?  95%?
<gary_poster> yeah
<benji> so we need 7 more to be 1 failure in 20
<benji> quick, spin up 7 instances
<gary_poster> :-) We are not supposed to switch to stretch goals till 90% but we don't have any other known bugs to work on atm
<bac> benji: shouldn't the zope.testing subunit tests pass, i.e.  bin/test -t subunit  ?
<benji> bac: unfortunately I have no idea; the failing tests on our fork have conditioned me not to run the tests
<bac> gah, i want to strangle my mechanic.  end of week five might have it done by middle of next week.
<bac> benji: when i finished my branch there were only 4 failures.  i thought subunit worked.
<gary_poster> benji, bac, we do have instructions on what tests are supposed to pass in versions.cfg
<benji> right, I forgot about that
<benji> we really need to at least squelch the failing tests
<gary_poster> I forgot to ask about it
<gary_poster> we could do that pretty easilyI woud guess
<gary_poster> would
<gary_poster> I will add card
<bac> the expected failures per versions.cfg (reallly an odd place to track it) are http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/913757/
<bac> i'm seeing this in trunk http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041435/
<bac> hmm, that looks mighty funny
<bac> so i'm picking up zope.testrunner from my ~/.buildout.  is that right?  is that what we use when running tests for zope.testing?
<gary_poster> um, I don't think so
<gary_poster> I think that may be from dependencies
<gary_poster> and their tests
<gary_poster> we use older version
<gary_poster> I have to run
<gary_poster> but--13 green runs!  new record
<gary_poster> sorry must run; baby bored
<bac> benji: can you try grabbing our 3.9.4 trunk and running tests?  i think i'm getting weird, extra bad results
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-15
<bac> benji: i think the problem with our zope.testing fork tests is that now, for subunit, we are writing directly to __stdout__, so the testrunner actually running the tests cannot capture the output.  it's all going directly to the screen and the tests fail
 * gmb -> lunch
<benji> bac: I'm over here now. :)
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, as a reminder, we will have the daily & weekly call in 2 hours and 4 minutes
<benji> gary_poster: thanks, I had forgotten about the time move
<gary_poster> welcome
<benji> frankban: I had dome problems with lpsetup yesterday afternoon. Once I have my EC2 instance up and configured correctly will you have a few minutes to help me?
<frankban> benji: sure
<benji> thanks
<benji> frankban: is it best to use lpsetup from a checkout or from the PPA?
<gary_poster> I need to restart.  back soon ghopefully
<frankban> benji: same revision, so no real difference. in general, PPA is better
<benji> frankban: the hangout is open when you're ready: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e5a32b64b2b26fda880db39e37125e9f6733ae75
<frankban> benji: joining
<gary_poster> frankban, thank you for great lpsetup analysis.  I (optimistically?) made cards for them on the board.  This might help us in the discussion; also, I only made blocks where I thought they were absolutely necessary, which I think is a bit more flexible than your three steps, so we can talk about that on the call also.  Thank you!
<frankban> gary_poster: cool! thank you
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, call in 18 (early warning since it is an unusual time for us)
<gmb> k
<benji> Forewarned is forearmed
<frankban> benji: could you please paste the output of `locale` in your ec2 instance? gary_poster: could you do the same on the slave if you are running parallel tests?
<gary_poster> frankban, so in the host?
<benji> frankban: sure, one sec
<frankban> gary_poster: yes
<frankban> gary_poster: ah, no, in the lxc
<benji> frankban: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042422/
<frankban> (so, between two runs, no rush)
<benji> frankban: note, that is from the host
<gary_poster> frankban, oh ok.  this is the host, cause I already did it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1042421/ .  I'll get it from a container as soon as I can
<frankban> benji: sorry, I need it in the lxc: ssh `sudo lp-lxc-ip -i eth0 -n lptests` locale
<benji> frankban: ok, I'll do it after lpsetup finishes; I don't want to spook it
<benji> frankban: so, lpsetup has stopped, I don't see an error message but it also didn't have a parade about how everything went fine; will you look at termbeamer and see if it looks good to you?
<frankban> benji: lpsetup finished, and it seems without error, but I believe that if you start the container, ssh into it and run make schema in devel we will see an error
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9fc6f87349a45167b19d7b96789e769a23e20c1c?authuser=1&hl=en-USin 2
<gary_poster> urg
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9fc6f87349a45167b19d7b96789e769a23e20c1c?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gary_poster> and...how odd...my camera is lit as if it is being used, but I am not visible...
 * benji tries
<frankban> benji: because i've see that launchpad-database-dependencies have found postgres 8.4... that's the weird behavior I encountered locally, and it seems to be related to LC_ALL settings.
<benji> :(
<benji> frankban: here is the locale output from inside the container http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042454/
<bac> the "madness" quip has been superceded by "have you tried turning it off and on again"
<frankban> benji: so make schema fails: could you please try to run:
<frankban> $ LC_ALL=C sudo pg_createcluster 9.1 main --start --encoding UNICODE
<frankban> then: utilities/launchpad-database-setup ubuntu
<frankban> and finally: `make schema` again
<benji> frankban: I'll try after lunch.  I'll email you the results if you're not around.
<frankban> cool, thanks beji
<frankban> hem, thanks benji
<benji> frankban: (if you're still around) that appears to have worked
<frankban> thanks benji, on Monday I will try to fix lpsetup to use LC_ALL . have a good weekend!
<gary_poster> bye
<gary_poster> hey benji, I'm watching a slave while tests are running
<gary_poster> it is very interesting
<benji> frankban: cool; enjoy your weekend
<benji> how so?
<gary_poster> so, first CPU is 77% idle (this is on a 24-container instance on a 32 thread/16 core machine)
<gary_poster> there is 0 wait time
<gary_poster> for io
<gary_poster> according to vmstat
<gary_poster> memory has 33638M free all the time
<gary_poster> I mean, around there
<gary_poster> entropy varies widely but never seems to get beneath the 1000s
<benji> gary_poster: what is the % utilization for io?  (iostat -x 10) would be a good way to see it; ignoring the first output which is supposed to be "recent history" but I don't have much faith in
<gary_poster> there are 8.49 writes/sec and a wrqm/s of 29.64 which is the only thing that looks suspicious so far
<gary_poster> trying that
<gary_poster> I was doing a watch rather than a -x 10...
<gary_poster> but benji it never goes over 3.84% and gets as low as 0.4%
<benji> wow; that's quite good
<gary_poster> now cpu is up to 33% idle
<gary_poster> well it ought to be!  remember, as far as we know, we are writing and reading to memoru
<gary_poster> memory
<benji> yep
<gary_poster> I'm not entirely sure what we are writing tbh, unless it is just the testr recordings
<benji> is there ever a non-trivial %steal?
<gary_poster> it's always 0
<gary_poster> 0.00
<gary_poster> Now back up to 50.82% idle
<gary_poster> I don't see what the hang up is, unless it's something like reading and writing memory or something crazy like that
<benji> oh, wait... that will be 0 on the host; thinko on my part
<benji> so did one of the containers take a long time to start in this scenario?
<gary_poster> benji, no more than 3 minutes, but will look one sec
<benji> it would be interesting to run an "iostat -x 10" while they start to see if there is much resource centention, then run a pidstat on any stragglers to see why they are being slow
<gary_poster> benji, first one was ready @ 16:57:42, last one reported for duty @ approx 17:00:05
<gary_poster> That can only explain up to 3 minutes though
<gary_poster> of 10-ish
<benji> right, but the non-loadbalancing could explain the rest
<benji> I would be interested in seeing if, say, a 14 container run on the 16 core machine did or did not have any stragglers
<gary_poster> The last worker to run was worker-7, which started work at 17:00:55 (so I was wrong about the last one reporting)...
<gary_poster> I mean, that was the last one to stop; and it may have been the last one to start
<gary_poster> worker-10 was penultimate to finish, and started @ 17:00:56; worker-17 started @ 17:00:53 and was antepenultimate to finish...
<gary_poster> ok, doing this systematically.
<gary_poster> worker-0: 17:00:57 - 17:25:28
<gary_poster> worker-1: 16:57:48 - 17:25:39
<gary_poster> worker-2: 17:00:56 - 17:24:35
<gary_poster> worker-3: 16:57:51 - 17:21:32
<gary_poster> worker-4: 17:00:56 - 17:26:30
<gary_poster> worker-5: 17:00:57 - 17:25:45
<gary_poster> (Nte that this was a particularly fast run, at 32 mins, 45 secs; and this was a round-robin-assigned version
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> wait, something is wrong...
<gary_poster> that one lost a worker
<gary_poster> So 24 is too much
<gary_poster> During building, hard drive is getting up to 57.44 %util
<gary_poster> ok now starting tests...
<gary_poster> well, listing tests...
<gary_poster> low %util
<gary_poster> 23% idle cpu
<gary_poster> plenty of free memory
<gary_poster> entropy still never below 1000
<gary_poster> benji ^^ what else could it be?
 * benji reads the backlog.
<gary_poster> benji you only need to back 10 or so
<gary_poster> no starting tests
<gary_poster> "now startin tests..."
<benji> gary_poster: what is the load?
<gary_poster> benji, 18.99, 11.93, 7.74
<gary_poster> not sure if we should regard 16 or 32 as the expected top load
<benji> how many containers did you run?  24 again?
<gary_poster> benji, yes
<gary_poster> and 23.2% idle
<gary_poster> at highest
<gary_poster> usually a lot more
<gary_poster> well, often a lot more
<benji> interesting, so over the last five minutes there have been on average 19 (rounding up) processes that were runable; it seems significant to me that the number is so much less than 24
<gary_poster> well, there was a 14.35 % idle, but still
<gary_poster> benji, fwiw, that was relatively near the beginning of a test
<gary_poster> right now our 1 minute time is 21.something
<benji> good, that's much closer to what I would expect
<gary_poster> 22.53 now even
<gary_poster> 23.53! 23.81! whee!
<benji> :)
<benji> given that each test is non-parallel (even if something is running in another process, like a DB query, the other process is waiting on the result), I would expect that perfect utilization would mean that load == # containers
<gary_poster> %idle still in the 30s
<gary_poster> I guess that makes sense-ish
<gary_poster> given 24 test runs on 32 "cores"
<gary_poster> so that is 75% usage
<gary_poster> but where's the slow-down?
<benji> "the slow-down" as in the variation in start up times?
<gary_poster> yeah
<benji> gary_poster: want to hang out?
<gary_poster> we are well past that now of course, i, this test run
<gary_poster> sure
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/4ff44d4a05bb2e19cabdfe6963ad1235f6d40fc6?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gary_poster> I am still blue mushroom head
<benji> gary_poster: my browser seems to be mid-crash, one secon
<benji> d
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> hmm, maybit it is my OS
<gary_poster> uh oh
<benji> rebooting
<gary_poster> benji http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1042973/
<bac> benji, those ebs instructions look great.  i'm confused, though, as to what makes the ebs volume.  is there something magic about /dev/xvdf?
<benji> bac: I made it by hand.  If we end up productizing it we will use the AWS API to make them and the snapshot and associate the volumes with the isntances, etc.
<bac> benji, so that part is not shown in your instructions?
<benji> bac: I think I mentioned it but didn't give step-by-step instructions
<bac> yeah, you said create them and make sure they are in the same zone
<bac> ok, i was just going to be really confused if there wasn't more to it
